# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  رمضــان . . والجرسه . . متجدد

## السيد

*شباب زي الورد

طبعا متجدد دي عاجباني الايام دي
واصلو نعمل شئ لــ30 يوم يكون واضح فيهو اثر الصيام وكدا
عارف انصار الكيف في الجهات دي كتير عشان كدا لما اتعصرت قلت ياسلام ارجع لي قواعدي
 واصلو وقت وجعه لي وجعه موت الجماعه عرس
:Swaffff:الكيف هنا جبنا وشاي ماتفهمو غلط:Swaffff:
اول شئ رمضان كريم وتصومو وتفطرو علي خير
والف الف مبروك الفوز المستحق للزعيم في المباريات الاخير وخاصه السوكرتا وهدفي سكواها
:Laie_22:

اها رمضان دا بقي ثابت ثبات البوست
وبحمد الله قالو الاتنين والله مرقكم من يوم بكره
حبيت بي بساطه اقول لكم رمضان كريم 
والعفو والعافية
ومنتظرين نشوف الجرسه وصلت ياتو حد

*

----------


## عجبكو

*ابو السيد يا مراحب بي عودتك و رمضان كريم عليك و علي كل الشباب 

تخريمة 

شكلك متجرس من قبل ما يبدأ رمضان 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*حمد لله ع السلامة
طولت الغيبة المرة دي
رمضان كريم


تحت تحت كدا سمعنا قالوا
عايز تجاسف ليك اورنيك
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله يابو السيد النصيحه رمضان ده بجرس عديل وخاصه فى الجو ده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل سنة وانت طيب والاعضاء جميعا ياابوالسيد يارائع

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كل سنة وانت طيب والاعضاء جميعا ياابوالسيد يارائع




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
معقولة بس ي كسلاي
الجاب العيد شنو هنا ؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
معقولة بس ي كسلاي
الجاب العيد شنو هنا ؟



عادي يا ابو الخلد
....
اصله البوست عن الجرسة
شكلها كدا في ناس ختت رمضان بين قوسين :PEPSI:
 
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ابو السيد يا مراحب بي عودتك و رمضان كريم عليك و علي كل الشباب 

تخريمة 

شكلك متجرس من قبل ما يبدأ رمضان 



 
عجبكو يا عجيب لا لا مراقب حته وحده دا انا طولته تهئ تهئ
الله اكرم ياراجل وان شاء الله حجاً مبروراً اقصد صياماً مقبولاً 
جرست شنو وين الكلام دا تهئ تهئ 
لحظه اشرب مويه واجي راجع ارد . . :cooking:
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

حمد لله ع السلامة
طولت الغيبة المرة دي
رمضان كريم


تحت تحت كدا سمعنا قالوا
عايز تجاسف ليك اورنيك



 
والله يا رد امس في سيرتك بالخير طبعاً
الله يسلمك يارب وكنا عاملين جـــاري الشحن تهئ تهئ رمضان دا ما هين
ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله في الدارين وتصوم وتفطر علي خير
تحت تحت البلد كلها جازفت ارانيك تهئ تهئ

*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

والله يابو السيد النصيحه رمضان ده بجرس عديل وخاصه فى الجو ده



يا ابو حميد والله بركه المرقته النصيحه ما بقيت زي ناس فلان 
تصوم وتفطر علي خير يارب
يا اخوي الجو الايام دي عامل لينا غدار دموعك يومين وبوري الناس دي الحقيقه 
والله يستر
:sm20:
تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كل سنة وانت طيب والاعضاء جميعا ياابوالسيد يارائع




 
أهو دا الكلام الفيهو بنسي الزول شقاهو
ahibak
الله عليك ياكسلاوي 
واصلو رمضان دا قالو زي العشره جنية 
كان فكيت منها جنية تروح في ثواني 
تهئ تهئ
مبارك عليك العيد وكل عام وانت بخير
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
معقولة بس ي كسلاي
الجاب العيد شنو هنا ؟



 
ياعيساوي عليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاتة
انت لسه ماوروك العيد خلاص علي الابواب 
امشي اجهز ساكت تهئ تهئ
رمضان كريم ياجدع يــا حليلو شهر وروح تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*الخرطوم كلها الليله في السوق معقوله بس الحاصل شنو البياعين حيربططوهم مع الجماعه والا شنو . . ؟
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

عادي يا ابو الخلد

....
اصله البوست عن الجرسة
شكلها كدا في ناس ختت رمضان بين قوسين :PEPSI:



 
eisawieisawieisawi

:waba3din:

:oao9:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*ابو السيد يا مبدع سلامات ورمضان كريم
*

----------


## jafaros

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏jafaros, ‏sinary


معقولة انت بي جاي ...... خلعتني لكن 
:14_6_8[1]:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					


ومنتظرين نشوف الجرسه وصلت ياتو حد




رمضان خشا العضم ... 

كورنر :
ألف حمد الله علي السلامة ورمضان كريم يا غالي ...
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*الجرسة ما بتحلك وتذكر اخى الصائم انك فى نعمة تحسد عليها وتذكر الرسول الكريم وصحبه زادوا عن الدين فى هذا الشهر الكريم وجاهدوا فيه النفس قبل الاعداء والكفار فاين نحن منهم المكتب مكيف والبص والعربية والبيت مكيف وبعد هذا كله الجرسة حاصلة وصداع الشاى والجبنة
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*شوف عيني العضو اياه  مترشرش بالموية .... واترشرشي 
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ابو السيد يا مبدع سلامات ورمضان كريم



هلا هلا مناوي
تسلم يارب وتصوم وتفطر علي خير
تحياتي
:1 (49):
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏jafaros, ‏sinary


معقولة انت بي جاي ...... خلعتني لكن 
:14_6_8[1]:



 
:lolesh::lolesh:
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

رمضان خشا العضم ... 

كورنر :
ألف حمد الله علي السلامة ورمضان كريم يا غالي ...



 

عزو ياعزو العيد قرب ! باقي 29 يوم سبحان الله رمضان مشي عديييييييييييييل كدة

تهئ تهئ تهئ

رأسيه:
عشان نلاقي بيها  الكورنر بتاعتك
تسلم يارب وربنا يكرمك في الدارين 
وتصوم وتفطر علي خير . . . 
السنه دي الافطار متين ؟؟؟
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبده عبدالرحمن
					

الجرسة ما بتحلك وتذكر اخى الصائم انك فى نعمة تحسد عليها وتذكر الرسول الكريم وصحبه زادوا عن الدين فى هذا الشهر الكريم وجاهدوا فيه النفس قبل الاعداء والكفار فاين نحن منهم المكتب مكيف والبص والعربية والبيت مكيف وبعد هذا كله الجرسة حاصلة وصداع الشاى والجبنة



 
عبده عبد الرحمن
رمضان كريم وتصوم وتفطر علي خير يارب
:624293::624293::624293:
هسي يعني انت متجرس والا لا؟؟
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

شوف عيني العضو اياه مترشرش بالموية .... واترشرشي 



:00020457::00020457::00020457:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*باقى 3 ساعات
قربنا

*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

باقى 3 ساعات
قربنا




يا زمن اسرع شوية ...... واهدي لي لحظات هنية
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

عزو ياعزو العيد قرب ! باقي 29 يوم سبحان الله رمضان مشي عديييييييييييييل كدة

تهئ تهئ تهئ

رأسيه:
عشان نلاقي بيها  الكورنر بتاعتك
تسلم يارب وربنا يكرمك في الدارين 
وتصوم وتفطر علي خير . . . 
السنه دي الافطار متين ؟؟؟




آمين إن شاء الله ... الله يديك العافية يا زعيــــم ...

وشايف الشباب إقترحوا الإفطار لكن لسه بدري ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*باقي كم ؟؟؟

*

----------


## Deimos

*البوست ده ناقص المتجرساتية ... ناس مايقومابي والبرنسيسة وعاطف وقنوان ومجد الدين ...

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*رمضان كريم السيد .. غايتو نحنا جرسه دي مافي الجو طبي كأنك ماصيام !
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

باقي كم ؟؟؟




:624293: لا حولا ولاقوة الإ بالله 
لسه مافطرتو ؟ هههههه
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

باقى 3 ساعات
قربنا




:tfkeer:لسه بدري عليكم
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

باقى 3 ساعات
قربنا





اي والله 3 ساعات ونصوم تاني 
:1 (22):

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*السحور حقنا جا ..
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

يا زمن اسرع شوية ...... واهدي لي لحظات هنية





:cooking:



:1 (23):

*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					


آمين إن شاء الله ... الله يديك العافية يا زعيــــم ...

وشايف الشباب إقترحوا الإفطار لكن لسه بدري ...




بالله لو لقيتونا نمنه ادونا خبر باقي لياقتنا بتخزلنا في نص الشوط اقصد نص الشهر تهئ تهئ
ومشتاقين نلاقيكم والله ياحبوب . . وفي عز المطر والصيام الدعوه اكيد مستجابه بعون الله ماتنسونا من صالح الدعاء ربنا يوفقكم ويوفقنا  . . .
 
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

باقي كم ؟؟؟







:1 (54):




:1 (33):
28
 يوم بس 

 
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

البوست ده ناقص المتجرساتية ... ناس مايقومابي والبرنسيسة وعاطف وقنوان ومجد الدين ...





الله علي الجرسه الجد جد وين الناس ديل مجد الدين والله مشتاق للزول دا بشده ولو شده مانفعت عوضنا الله بنجيب جزمه تهئ تهئ
البرنسيسه نوارت العزابه سابقاً سمعته انها اتزوجت ماعارف صح كذب غايتو ربنا يوفقها بس برضو ليها وحشه
قنوان هي البت دي حيه . . ياحليله هسي بتكون اخر جرسه ربنا يعينها تهئ تهئ
مايقومابي وعاطف لا اسكت الله لكم حساً

الناس دي انا حاسي انها مربطه يا عزو تهئ تهئ مش قال بربطوا الــ . . . :icon_rolleyes:
 
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

رمضان كريم السيد .. غايتو نحنا جرسه دي مافي الجو طبي كأنك ماصيام !




الله اكرم يا عثمان تصوم وتفطر علي خير يارب 
الجو كلنا عندنا بس رمضان ياحليلتو اختفت لمساتنا الحلوه الكانت فيهو وبقي لا ريحة ابري لا اي احساس من الرمضانات الزمان لو انعدمت الجرسه والله بكون ماعندو طعم فأتخيل معانا وتعال اتجرس تهئ تهئ
:8hhr::8hhr::8hhr::8hhr:
 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

الله اكرم يا عثمان تصوم وتفطر علي خير يارب 
الجو كلنا عندنا بس رمضان ياحليلتو اختفت لمساتنا الحلوه الكانت فيهو وبقي لا ريحة ابري لا اي احساس من الرمضانات الزمان لو انعدمت الجرسه والله بكون ماعندو طعم فأتخيل معانا وتعال اتجرس تهئ تهئ
:8hhr::8hhr::8hhr::8hhr:
 



اليوم التاني يا الله لامن قمت كانت خاشة في جوعة .. تكلوني تكيل.
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

اليوم التاني يا الله لامن قمت كانت خاشة في جوعة .. تكلوني تكيل.





يا عثمان تكلوك من فوق الصينية خلي بالك ماكنت داير تقوم كلو كلو  :1 (11):

*

----------


## السيد

*:cooking: 

 والله انا شامي ريحة البيضة اليقلي فيها الشئ دا


تبقي من الزمن 2 ســـــــــــــــــــــــاعة . . 

 
*

----------

